# Problems with my Rancilio Silvia



## noobesity (Nov 15, 2020)

Hello all.

I'm having an issue with my Rancilio Silvia where water starts pouring out before what I believe is the pump, starts. I have googled a lot but have no idea what to search for really since I don't have a clue as to what might be wrong. Hopefully someone here can help me? I'll share a video I posted. Please give me your thoughts. Thanks!

To my YouTube video


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

noobesity said:


> Hello all.
> I'm having an issue with my Rancilio Silvia where water starts pouring out before what I believe is the pump, starts. I have googled a lot but have no idea what to search for really since I don't have a clue as to what might be wrong. Hopefully someone here can help me? I'll share a video I posted. Please give me your thoughts. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html


When it was descaled last time? Did you backflush it regularly? Did you take the shower down to clean the group?

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## noobesity (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks for answering. I've been descaling and backflushing somewhat regularly, and at least two times since the problem occurred and I've also cleaned the group.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

noobesity said:


> Thanks for answering. I've been descaling and backflushing somewhat regularly, and at least two times since the problem occurred and I've also cleaned the group.


Ok, but you can brew coffee ? I didn't understand quite well.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## noobesity (Nov 15, 2020)

I can. It's just that it started behaving differently all of a sudden, and I'm planning on selling it and want to know what might be wrong. It may also get worse?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

After brewing coffee does the excess water discharge from the vent pipe ? If not it could be the solenoid valve not opening.


----------

